# F&D D-1061 5.1 speakers for pc and ps3



## chiru (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,

Since few days i've been researching 2.1 and 5.1 setups to use with my pc and ps3 (by means of dual input). So after searching a lot i've come across desi brand F&D. They are offering quite inexpensive audio solutions as per reviewers and owners of the product. 

My budget is not much so i want to go for F&D D-1061 5.1 if it supports dual input. If not then i'll go for F&D F6000 5.1.

The thing thats bugging me is how do i get 5.1ch audio to play via ps3 because i know RCA cables will only carry stereo audio. Multichannel audio goes via hdmi/spdif but there is no spdif input for these speakers. There are soundcards out there that can take spdif input and convert it to analog 5.1 but they are pretty expensive. Can someone suggest a cheaper alternative?


----------

